# Introducing myself and the gang so far!



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm Les, 28 and in Northumberland, UK. At the moment i've got 3 adult fancy mice (i'll put pics up when i can - am unsure of the technical terms for their colouring):

Buck: Danger - Black/white/tan (tan on tummy and legs, splodges of white on black for the rest of him)
Doe: Millie - Black/white/tan (only tiny amount of tan, splodges of black on white for the rest of her)
Doe: Lily - Silver and white

Lily just had her first litter last night (Bred with my Buck). She has 6 healthy wriggling babies.


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

There it starts. You can try to post pictures of your mice, then the colours will be checked.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

hi there

:welcomeany

Enjoy the forum
xx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks. I'll post some pics as soon as they start to show colouring/markings


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hellooo! Welcome to our corner of the interweb


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome from a fellow Newbie!!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)




----------

